# Chainsaw Won't Start



## IngyHere (Aug 31, 2003)

Hello -- Today my saw started acting funny, and now it won't start. The saw is an old McCulloch Eager Beaver 2.0 (model 130Y). I had recently got it working again after it sat for a long time. I cut about five trees when the saw started to idle really fast, i.e. the chain would spin at idle. So I figured I'd adjust the carburetor. I adjusted the screws a little until I thought it ran better and the idle was down. Then after a little while the saw stopped running altogether. I can get it to kick over for about 10 secs but it won't stay running and feels pretty rough. Since I am an experienced auto mechanic I just picked up this Exxon two-stroke oil at the local parts store. That is what I have been using in the tank at a 50:1 ratio with 89 octane gas. THe engine just feels to me like it is not getting gas really well but I've got no idea. I tried, by the way, adjusting the mixture with instructions at this URL: http://www.madsens1.com/sawtune.htm . There are three screws on this saw: idle, hi and low. Please help me fix my Mac saw ... I just bought a new bar and chain. Thanks.


----------



## Ryan Willock (Aug 31, 2003)

Did you check the fuel filter? How bout the fuel line? Spark plug?


----------



## IngyHere (Aug 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ryan Willock _
> *Did you check the fuel filter? How bout the fuel line? Spark plug? *



Good starting points, thanks. I changed the plug, but it didn't change anything. As far as the fuel filter, I don't know what it should look like or how it should flow. But I had the tank out a few days ago and there was fuel dripping from the filter opening/connector. The fuel line was hooked up a few days ago so I don't know why it would not be hooked up now, but I could check ... Is there something else I should be looking for where the fuel line is concerned? Thanks.


----------



## Stumper (Sep 1, 2003)

The sudden change to an overly fast idle indicates fuel starvation Possible causes would include: low fuel, clogged fuel filter,overheating (causing fuel vaporzation and partial vapor lock), blocked fuel tank vent, cracked fuel line, internal blockage of carburater passages, an air leak.....
Start with the obvious. let it cool and fill the tank. Since you adjusted the carb just before the problem if it doesn't start I would return the carb to initial settings- (1and 1/8 turns open on both high and low sides should get you started.) If it still won't start I would pull the fuel filter and check the fuel line. Pull the spark plug and check it. Still no good? I 'd disassemble the carb.Start easy and work through before you get into more complicated stuff.


----------



## tony marks (Sep 1, 2003)

what it mite be if it were me. 
after it ran a while ,it opened an air leak,
making it run leaner. u adjusted it and the mix is to rich. mabe.
second choice the fuel flow became restricted as junk got caught in the filter.
less fuel ,same air ,makes it run faster.
u adjusted the air and now the crud has started desolving and freeing up the fuel flow. reset your settings.
now these are ideas from one not overly experienced in repairs. 
last u need to check your fuel lines for cracks,,also diaphram needs possible replaceing.
what we will hope, is that it didnt get into hard cut while running to lean. 
dont guess i have to tell u what that mite do. good luck. theres plenty of real fixit knowledge here, so they might ,be willing to talk u thru it.good luck.


----------



## sonny (Sep 1, 2003)

My 1st question would be , How long was it in storage & did it still have fuel in it when it was parked ?


----------



## IngyHere (Sep 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sonny _
> *My 1st question would be , How long was it in storage & did it still have fuel in it when it was parked ? *



It was stored for about 5 years. I started it once with the old fuel. Then I decided to take the saw apart and clean up the case, replace the air filter, etc. I emptied the fuel when I had the tank out. I also blew some gumout carb cleaner through the filter and through the carburetor butterfly valve. I did not take the carburetor off as the engine seemed to run OK beforehand. I replaced the fuel with a mix of 50:1 Exxon multi-purpose 2-stroke oil and 89 octane gas. After that it ran fine for awhile before it started having problems. Thanks for your help.


----------



## John in MA (Sep 1, 2003)

The carb diaphragms probably are dried out, even if that's not the total cause of the problem. I'd rebuild it before I do anything else.

It's not a good or valuable saw, so work beyond the carb or other simple things isn't worth it.


----------



## Greg Carberry (Sep 1, 2003)

I agree rebuilding the carb is necessary after sitting that long. I'd think your fuel line is shot too. After you do that and if it still won't run it probably has an air leak in the case and not much worth fixing. But it may be just fine with a carb kit and line/filter. Good luck!


----------



## johnb (Sep 2, 2003)

Carb kit, fuel line, intake gasket, fuel filter. and Oh yah E-bay. good luck the Hoosier










Sharpen your chain the in-laws just pulled in!!!


----------



## scott in canada (Sep 7, 2008)

*same problem keeping the saw running*

I have a small problem I own a Homelite - Terry Textron #47 and I cannot for the life of me find anything on how to keep the saw running. I dont think it is pulling gas into the carb, the line is clear, the filter is clear. Does it have a fuel pump in the carb? Reeds? NO IDEA.


----------



## jeeptj19992001 (Sep 7, 2008)

scott in canada said:


> I have a small problem I own a Homelite - Terry Textron #47 and I cannot for the life of me find anything on how to keep the saw running. I dont think it is pulling gas into the carb, the line is clear, the filter is clear. Does it have a fuel pump in the carb? Reeds? NO IDEA.




you need a carb rebuild kit for your saw, the diaphragm is the fuel pump.
also the impulse line creates the suction to pull the gas from the tank


----------

